# how to share internet through WiFi



## ajayashish (May 24, 2006)

i have a desktop PC and a dell Laptop. I get my internet connection through Lan. Now as my laptop has a Wifi i want to share data using Wifi and i have installed a wifi on my desktop PC. Can anyone guide me as to how i can share data between both the machines and can i use the internet connection on my Desktop in my Laptop through WiFi. Can sharing be done without any hub or router....


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...8E-3762-4E78-B372-8404EEB7F41A&displaylang=en

It would be easier with a router.


----------



## ajayashish (May 24, 2006)

i know it will be easier with a router or a hub... just wanted to know is it possible without them


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes it can be done.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need to setup ICS on the machine with the connection, and install a wireless adapter in that machine. Then, you configure the wireless adapters in Ad-Hoc mode for the connection between them.

Since the wireless broadband router will be as cheap as the wireless adapter, I agree with Joe, I'd do it with a router.


----------



## Bill_Castner (Aug 17, 2006)

I without hesitation would do it with a router.
I have seen locally to me in the USA Belkin and Motorola G wireless routers for less than US$30.

I suspect an internet search would yield similar results.


----------



## ajayashish (May 24, 2006)

what is Wireless Broadband Router and a Wireless adapter... what are both used for


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Are you asking test questions???


----------



## ajayashish (May 24, 2006)

what do u mean by that... my primary question is how can i make a secure adhoc wireless connection and also share internet....


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I think we answered that one several times with several different solutions.


----------



## mvmsk (Jun 15, 2011)

hey...its sometimes we need to save the money these days and we dont want to buy a router..dude...

actlly i hav an android phone and i want to share my internet over my wifii lappy...

finally i have found a software for this without even installing this...it is..
"mhotspot"
u can try this....mhotspot-Turn your laptop or pc into a wifi hotspot


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

mvmsk this thread is 5 years old and will be closed out.


----------

